# TTS Mk3 Mag Suspension Settings



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying a Mk3 TTS as a replacement for my A3 Sport Saloon. I know the TTS has the mag suspension as standard, but what I'm not sure about is how many settings are available for this system.....is it three....Dynamic, Comfort or Auto? If so, which setting do you use the most often, especially for town driving?

Many thanks!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

AllanG said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Mk3 TTS as a replacement for my A3 Sport Saloon. I know the TTS has the mag suspension as standard, but what I'm not sure about is how many settings are available for this system.....is it three....Dynamic, Comfort or Auto? If so, which setting do you use the most often, especially for town driving?
> 
> Many thanks!


Yeah, three settings. I have mine set to Comfort (in Individual mode) all the time - IMO the car handles much better in the softest setting, even when really pushing it. Dynamic is too harsh for UK roads and I find the car feels quite twitchy in that setting when you're going for a blatt. Auto is a bit inconsistent from my experience, especially on a damp (not wet) roads - no idea why...


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> AllanG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of buying a Mk3 TTS as a replacement for my A3 Sport Saloon. I know the TTS has the mag suspension as standard, but what I'm not sure about is how many settings are available for this system.....is it three....Dynamic, Comfort or Auto? If so, which setting do you use the most often, especially for town driving?
> ...


Many thanks, Mark.....as a matter of interest, what settings do you use for all the other parameters in your Individual mode?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I have the opposite experience, I keep mine in dynamic, car corners much flatter and I don't find comfort to make much difference, its soft for a bit and then it suddenly stiffens. Go over a small bump and its ok, but go over a larger bump and it bangs worse than dynamic Oo


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I use comfort for tootling about and dynamic on an A road blast.

In individual (where you can set dynamic, auto or comfort for each) I have

Engine/gearbox - Auto (would have this dynamic but it means you don't have auto box changes until you hit the red line)
Steering - dynamic
Suspension - comfort
Engine sound - dynamic
Quattro - auto


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

In the TTRS which is probably tuned a bit differently, but same general idea, comfort (or auto) for around town, dynamic for the track. I ran comfort on the track once messing around and it made the car less controllable when pushed hard, the additional roll and pitching was causing the car to unsettle at the limit. Switching to dynamic immediately cut time off my laps and made it significantly easier to control around the track (read: much smoother, even though faster).

Dynamic is far too harsh to enjoy on the terrible roads we have on the street here, comfort or auto is day and night difference to me. YMMV, the principle should be the same even if the RS is tuned somewhat differently.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

I have the driving mode set to individual all the time. All the settings are set to Dynamic other than the suspension which is in comfort. I personally don't get any benefit from utilising the harder Dynamic setting and the car still corners pretty flat in comfort. If you have a search of the car Magazine reviews, a few of the journalists have recommended this set up for various VAG products. But like anything it is a personal choice. I like a car to have a fairly stiff ride but I still find the Dynamic suspension a bit hard for b-road blasts.

The Automatic gearbox I leave in Drive until the oil temperature gets to 90deg and then the gearbox gets set to Sport. It might be why I'm getting 24mpg!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

AllanG said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > AllanG said:
> ...


Here you go, this is how I have the car set-up. I never change it either. Just as a point of interest for all the Dynamic suspension fans - when a pal of mine went on his complementary track day after buying a new R8, the instructor had the TTS he drove set to Comfort, as he maintained the car handled best in that setting. Which is exactly what I found. Each to their own I know, but just saying ...


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anyone else find it hard to tell the difference between the settings unless you are really throwing it around. For example driving on a straight road with a few bumps here and there, the difference is extremely slight.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I honestly can't tell the difference... It feels stiff in all the settings.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

[Here you go, this is how I have the car set-up. I never change it either. Just as a point of interest for all the Dynamic suspension fans - when a pal of mine went on his complementary track day after buying a new R8, the instructor had the TTS he drove set to Comfort, as he maintained the car handled best in that setting. Which is exactly what I found. Each to their own I know, but just saying ...








[/quote]

Many thanks again, Mark!


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry to be off topic but Mark Pred, How did you get into those settings? I'm useless with car technology :mrgreen:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

KevC said:


> Engine/gearbox - Auto (would have this dynamic but it means you don't have auto box changes until you hit the red line)


You do realise all Dynamic does is to select the sport mode of the gearbox automatically so it starts in S rather than D - just pull back on the gear lever and you're in Dynamic but gearbox back in D.


----------

